# It's Time



## nopity (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello everyone.  Well, I have come to a point where I have to stand up and get my ass is gear.  

 First off, let me tell you about myself.  I go by Nopity, Because I DONT CARE.   The name just stuck on me.

 Second, I smoke alot, like 2 packs a day, and the   also, about a bunch day, and am 29 YR old male. 

 I have a Thyroid problem, now taking meds. (synthriod 0.1 mg daily)
and also Zoloft  ( SUCKS)

 I play softball ( 16") no glove.  I am a pitcher ( I have a 100ft arch) and feel I am the best in the country in my game.  Its a site to see.

Well, Today, I start my quest for a long life and have come to the conclu. that today couldn't be a better day to start.  For some reason, I have a thing for starting things and not finishing them, but feel I can turn that around right now!!!  I have to quit smokin, thats the thing that is going to slam me..  But today, I have the desire to put up with it and look forward to the challange  And that is why I am starting this Journel, just simply to put a daily change in my routine, gain knowledge and get healthy.  I will be posting Weekly Pics of progress and the other things that my help you maybe in the future.  This will be the most challanging thing that i have ever encountered, so give me nopity, and say what you like. GOOD OR BAD

Hear is my work-out that I will be performing for the next 4 weeks.  These are what I have tried on myself and tested through trial and error.  I also will be taking San V12, Whey Protein, Multi-Vit, Green tea, water, and water, oo, and water.  I have also purchased the Smoke-Away program. I have the Cross-Bow and set of dumbbells.  I think I have what I need, so, here we go, and i will get back to you.  Thanks for Listening. BE safe           
MEASUREMENTS

Weight------- 220lbs.
Arms--------- R 15" L 14 1/4"
Forearms----- R 12" L 11"
Neck--------- 16"
Chest-------- 46 1/4"
Waist-------- 39 1/4"
Thighs------- R 26" L 25 1/2"
Calfs-------- R 17" L 16 1/2"

Mon.  ARMS 

  French Press                (CB)  8~3
  Con Curl                      (DB)  8~3
  Ham Curl                     (DB)  8~3
  Lay Down Push/Down    (CB)  8~3
  Rev. Curl                     (DB)  8~3
  Single Arm Pushdowns   (CB)  8~3
  Standing Bic. Curl         (DB)  8~3
  Tri. Kick Back               (DB)  8~3
  Tri. Pushbow W/Bar       (CB)  8~3
  Wrist Twist                  (DB)  8~3

Tues. SHOULDERS

  Shoulder Press            (CB)  8~3
  Uprite Pull-ups            (CB)  8~3
  Shrugs                      (DB)  8~3
  Standing Sho. raise     (DB)  8~3
  Rev. Fly                    (CB)  8~3
  Rear Delt Row            (CB)  8~3
  Lat Raise                  (DB)  8~3
  Shoulder Extensions    (CB)  8~3
  In Fly Rotations         (CB)  8~3

WED.  OFF

Thur.  CHEST

  Chest Fly                (DB)  10~3
  Chest Press            (DB)  10~3
  Decline Press          (CB)  10~3
  Incline Press           (DB)  10~3
  Pull Over                (CB)  10~3
  Wall Pushoffs          (WALL) Failure~3 

Fri.  LEGS 

  Seated Leg Curl        (CB)  8~3
  Leg Press                (CB)  8~3
  Squat                     (CB)  8~3
  Calf Raise               Fail~3 Doorway push (top) to put force on calfs
  Stair Climb             17 steps~20 up/Dn~5
  Leg Kickbacks          (CB)  8~3

Sat.  BACK

  Bent OVer Rows         (CB)  10~3
  Lat Pulldown             (CB)  10~3
  Lower Back Ext.        (CB)  10~3
  Stiff Arm Pull/dn        (CB)  10~3
  Rev. Grip Pull/dn        (CB)  10~3
  Seated Row              (CB)  20~3
  Wide Grip Lat Pul/dn   (CB)  10~3

Sun.  Off

ABS are done every other day, regaurdless of On/Off day

  Ab Crunch              (CB) Fail~3
  Ab Twist                (CB) Fail~3
  Obliq. Crnch           (CB) Fail~3
  Hold in gut             24 hours a day

Neck every 4th day

  Simple hand on head force all around  10~3 

Water consumption is at 300 oz 

If there is any insight may help me, please post


Thanks


----------

